# Halloween 2013 is behind us. What's your plans for 2014?



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

On November 1 my son came over to take some haunt pics at dusk and the first thing he said to me was, "For next year, I don't think you should plan anything new, we should just focus on completing the projects that didn't get done this year. That will make the haunt different enough from this year."

I hate to admit it but he's right. If we had three or four more days available before Halloween, the haunt would have looked different - and definitely better. So I guess our 2014 plans are to complete our 2013 plans :/

I get you ZomBie. Last year was the first year my wife did anything other than hand out the candy for Halloween. She made the hanging Spider egg balls. I really didn't think she'd put the effort out to have them completed for Halloween, but they were ready and we hung most of the on the walls in our spider room. This year, when I unpacked them, I realized it would be much cooler if the TOTs had to duck and/or move around them, so I hung some of them in the middle of the path through the area. Gotta love them in black light too. 









BTW, that's the jumping spider at the top, mounted at a downward angle.


----------



## pcman312 (Sep 26, 2013)

While I don't really have much opportunity to do much for Halloween at home, I did get to be in charge of decorating my office at work. I want to turn our front lobby into a big mad scientist's lab (a la Young Frankenstein). We got some of it this year with jars of organs (including a couple of brains that were labeled "Hans Delbruck" and "- Do Not Use This Brain - ABNORMAL"), rubber gloves, lab coat, various other tools and our piece de resistance: a functioning jacob's ladder.

Next year, I want to expand on it substantially to include a lot more items and large props. i particularly want to make the random circular electrical... thing in the lab seen here free-standing to the right of the table:








Ultimately, I want to turn the entire lobby into a mad scientist's lab, not just the little corner that I ended up using.


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm with LT Scare. We're going to just improve on what we already have. Like instead of caution tape everywhere we'll be adding actual fencing to our graveyard. Hubby wants to make a mausoleum that the trick or treaters have to come inside in order to get candy. Personally I want to lay everything out so that TOTers have to follow a path like some of the rest of you have. One way in and one way out without all the traffic clog.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

We've had "open" access in the past and now a "path through" with a separate exit and for our limited space there is no question that the path is best. Flow will still be slowed where there are more things to see - like our Lab - but it is still the best way to steer the TOT into and past the props to which they need to be close for best results (read: scare them). Also, our Lab is just before they have to stop to get candy, so if there is a back up, those waiting have more to look at. This arrangement also prevents the TOTs from turning around and fighting their way back to the street though a crowd coming up from the street. 

If you have a big open area for your haunt, I have no experience with that, but I think I would still keep the path narrow, the walls high and the paths as dark as is safely reasonable. That is just naturally more scary than wide open spaces. Not only is our path narrow, I hang a gauze curtains on the path between most of the props so that they can't see what is ahead. We also build ramps to eliminate all steps for assurance of safety.


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Aug 21, 2006)

Wife says no new props, costs time and money, take a break this year, just put out what we have. So I am going to spend time modifying my video projections instead, which is free.

I change the front of my house to an old weathered one with a projection so I want to put some custom animations in the windows from the same projection. Takes a lot of time to custom map the house and create the graphics so I better get started now  .


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Haunted Neurons said:


> Wife says no new props, costs time and money, take a break this year, just put out what we have. So I am going to spend time modifying my video projections instead, which is free.
> 
> I change the front of my house to an old weathered one with a projection so I want to put some custom animations in the windows from the same projection. Takes a lot of time to custom map the house and create the graphics so I better get started now  .


This sounds pretty cool. Do you have pics?


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Aug 21, 2006)

I posted some in a new thread, see here http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/132788-projected-facade-old-weathered-house.html#post1562592http://


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm also keeping what I have and improving. I need to work on better lighting & layout I want to update a few current props, too. I got a few ideas from looking at other displays in the area.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

We've decided on a Western theme: "Welcome to Tombstone, pop. 0" ghost town. I want to use my mannequin for a ghost sheriff, have a saloon, jail, hotel and bath, pumpkin patch with scary scarecrow, dress up my skeletons as cowboys and saloon girls. Planning a ghost woman sitting in the upstairs window (the hotel) with a blacklight on her. Cowboys on the roof in a shootout, and arrows stuck in everything like they're under attack.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Haunted Neurons said:


> Wife says no new props, costs time and money, take a break this year, just put out what we have. So I am going to spend time modifying my video projections instead, which is free.
> 
> I change the front of my house to an old weathered one with a projection so I want to put some custom animations in the windows from the same projection. Takes a lot of time to custom map the house and create the graphics so I better get started now  .


Tell your wife either you get some new props or your gonna buy yourself a new camaro! Then I would point out u are saving money by buying props....


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a few unfinished tombstones in the basement to finish up. I want a mausoleum with a FCG next year, have some parts already. I am also thinking of making an above ground tomb like the one in the Thriller video to hide in.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

I do a cemetery theme every year, and just move the graves around in a different arrangement yearly, along with how everything is lit. That is my base setup and then around mid September I start thinking of new things to add to that main theme. This year I bought about 20 of the grass hula skirts at Dollar Tree, and tied them end to end to form a long grass cover for my porch railings and added some skulls, skeletons, and flaming pots to make parts of the house appear with a little Voodoo vibe. I normally hang curtains in front of the garage door and pump music out of the stereo in the garage. This year I made an hour and a half long voodoo drum track that added to the ambiance, along with my fog machines. When I see trick or treaters come up the driveway I emerge from the curtains and am in full costume (this year a black hooded robe like thing with creepy hands and a creepy mask.

I'm a rather simple haunter that deals with enough external stress in my life that I don't try and add a bunch of undue stress by flipping out trying to build a lot of props. I'm content with my simple cemetery and feel that with just the graves and a different lighting layout I can make it unique each year. Less is more in my book. I'm not one that feels I need a dozen full size props to make things creepy. Lighting can go a long, long way in my mind. 

This year I think I am going to try and build one or two full size zombies to add to the cemetery...but if I don't get to it, thats fine as well. Halloween is all about fun for me, not stress.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

lisa48317 said:


> I'm also keeping what I have and improving. I need to work on better lighting & layout I want to update a few current props, too. I got a few ideas from looking at other displays in the area.


You can get pre-wired, 12V LED in various sizes and colors very cheap on ebay. For spotlights I start with large PVC pipe cut down to desired length. Spray inside silver and outside black. Use the smallest, cheapest speaker wire you can find to wire as many lights as you can build to a single Malibu Light transformer and your electric bill will hardly notice your new lighting affects!
FWIW


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

My main goal is to finally get a grip on my lighting and all those wires running all over the place. I also have several props to finish make or redo. But the big one I'm mulling is making a small separate pirate display.


----------



## Bone Dancer (May 1, 2006)

I will be happy just to get all the props out with out it raining and a wind storm. I have foggers that have not been out of the box since I bought them three years ago.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> I will be happy just to get all the props out with out it raining and a wind storm. I have foggers that have not been out of the box since I bought them three years ago.


You just defined why we use 2x4s screwed together with metal brackets as a framework, then cover with plastic sheeting. This is NOT a built to code framework, but it is plenty strong for a haunt that will be up for a month or so. Plastic sheeting is stapled to the frame and keeps everything DRY and Wind proof. 

The fogger and the chiller are inside with a pipe going out to the cemetery. The props are dry and even life size gemmys can be included. Just as important - going through an enclosed area is scarier for the TOTs.

FWIW


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Right now I don't plan to do a lot. My central devil Character Uzzath will have moving wings and I hope to program fog to come up from the Hell Holes at the end of the sequence. Perhaps add an animated Cemetery Groundskeeper / Undertaker (friendly but creepy). Replace some tombstones which were destroyed November 1 from the wind. 
Mostly small subtle changes to improve on the scenes which I have already developed in my display.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh I got some plans for 2014. I want to build a few props. I've got some of the fixin's for a Cauldron Creep. I want to make a cemetary fence for my front yard. I'd like to build a "pallet" coffin. And I've got this big idea of building some castle walls that will be inside my garage. I figure if I can build sets for theatre productions, I sure as heck can build one for inside my garage. Besides the guy up the road has challenged me. He has been doing a huge Halloween display for years now. Not my cup-of-tea mind you. My wife always says it looks like Halloween "threw up" on his front yard. He really likes the twinkle lights and blow up displays. Has about 20 of them in the front yard alone. I give the guy credit for putting it out there, but it really has no theme. No rhyme or reason. I like my displays more on the classy, classic, gothic look. Think "Davis Graveyard." Anyway, he came down and told me I was doing a good job, but that I had a long way to go to catch up with him. I'm sure he meant it all in good fun, and that's the way i took it. But now I've got to get busy and create something that will have a bit of a WOW factor!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

LT Scare said:


> You just defined why we use 2x4s screwed together with metal brackets as a framework, then cover with plastic sheeting. This is NOT a built to code framework, but it is plenty strong for a haunt that will be up for a month or so. Plastic sheeting is stapled to the frame and keeps everything DRY and Wind proof.
> 
> The fogger and the chiller are inside with a pipe going out to the cemetery. The props are dry and even life size gemmys can be included. Just as important - going through an enclosed area is scarier for the TOTs.
> 
> FWIW


Do you replace the plastic every year? I started doing the same thing with 2x4s and plastic a couple of years ago. To secure it requires lots of staples, which means lots of holes, so I'm trying to figure out a better way to secure the plastic so I can use it a few years. Additionally, I plan on putting up more framework next year. Not worrying about the rain/wind allows me to set up earlier.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

ActionJax said:


> Oh I got some plans for 2014. I want to build a few props. I've got some of the fixin's for a Cauldron Creep. I want to make a cemetary fence for my front yard. I'd like to build a "pallet" coffin. And I've got this big idea of building some castle walls that will be inside my garage. I figure if I can build sets for theatre productions, I sure as heck can build one for inside my garage. Besides the guy up the road has challenged me. He has been doing a huge Halloween display for years now. Not my cup-of-tea mind you. My wife always says it looks like Halloween "threw up" on his front yard. He really likes the twinkle lights and blow up displays. Has about 20 of them in the front yard alone. I give the guy credit for putting it out there, but it really has no theme. No rhyme or reason. I like my displays more on the classy, classic, gothic look. Think "Davis Graveyard." Anyway, he came down and told me I was doing a good job, but that I had a long way to go to catch up with him. I'm sure he meant it all in good fun, and that's the way i took it. But now I've got to get busy and create something that will have a bit of a WOW factor!



Yeah...good fun. The gauntlet's been thrown and it looks like you are picking it up. Good luck kickin butt!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

My plans for 2014 are to spend about 10 1/2 months trying to decide if I am going smaller, bigger or staying the same. All of which depends on the help. There were six of us this year and I've concluded that that is the minimum number to run the haunt as a walk thru. If I can get a couple more volunteers, I go back to a bigger walkthru, If I get less, I need to get rid of the walkthru and just go with a yard haunt.

The big project for the year is another horse. I built one for my funeral carriage a year ago that looks like this: 









In the construction process, I tossed this guy up on him and thought it looked pretty cool


----------



## Beatlejuice (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe a bit early to even think about new props - my Abby-normal brain needs to settle in for a long winter's nap!
One thing for sure, however, will be to better weatherize what I have. The rain and wind have done me in way too often.


----------



## aengre (Nov 19, 2009)

My plan is to get some outside outlets installed so I can get our 'graveyard' lit up properly. Also for fog. And audio.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Do you replace the plastic every year? I started doing the same thing with 2x4s and plastic a couple of years ago. To secure it requires lots of staples, which means lots of holes, so I'm trying to figure out a better way to secure the plastic so I can use it a few years. Additionally, I plan on putting up more framework next year. Not worrying about the rain/wind allows me to set up earlier.


I absolutely agree. Due to the winds, we use 4-6 mil plastic that we cover with Scene Setters using 3M adhesive spray. I don't have pics of the first couple of years, but I'm certain it was 2003 when we started the first plastic sides to a, then, topless, tunnel. We use those same two (6mil) sides in the current Haunt, but we had to replace the dried and cracking Scene Setters on those sides, about two years ago. 

After drawing the sheeting tight, we sandwich it with 12" shims from Home Depot and hold with a pneumatic stapler. We cut the plastic so that there is plenty of excess allowing us to roll the shim inside the plastic. I use a broad, sharpened prybar to remove the plastic and shims from the 2x4s. Stubborn staples come out easily using channel locks. Toss all the reusable shims in a box (usually about 80% are reusable once you get the knack of removal) and much later I will spend a couple of evenings in front of TV, using the channel locks to remove and toss the staples still in the shims. On average we buy one new pack of shims a year - about $5-6. If you start to eat away too much plastic repeating this process each year, just use the best ($10) can of 3M spray adhesive to glue a full length patch onto the area that needs replacement. Generally I wouldn't apply a patch with less than 12" of glue surface to the old 4-6mil. BTW, I always use the cheapest adhesive to attach the scene setters inside and out. Cheap spray will usually hold well until ready for disassembly. But sometimes the wind will make you climb the ladder to repair these. However, we NEVER have rain leaks anymore. Usually, you can carefully peal back the scene setters without ruining it when you need to patch or extend a section. Some times inside, the floorplan will mandate a Scene Setters change and I might want to save and reuse the Scene Setters. 

The light plastic adds strength to the structure and makes the "stone" walls look more real. I used to use the same 6Mil for the roof, but found it stretches and sags easily in the Ca sun, creating water pockets when it rains. This is the third year that the dungeon has been covered by the same silver tarp roof mounted to the sides of the hant, then the scene setters boarder is used to cover the 1 X 2s holding the roof on the side. I think there is at least one more year in it. Our house faces ~North, so the lab roof (close to the house) ~never sees any Sun. That roof is 6mil "clear" because we want Lightning affects on the roof over the lab. We also have a lot of 48" blacklights in there that look pretty cool through the roof from the street.

Inside we use 4' x 8' foam walls frequently framed with 2 x 2s, all cover with Scene Setters and / or the thinner black plastic. By slitting only one side, you can fold the walls and pile them for easy storage. Use the cheap spray adhesive to cover that joint the next year with matching scene setters and the wall is sturdy again.

Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I pulled 30 gallons of water out of this a couple years ago. (6 mil)










I've built a latice style room on the framework the past two years and so the pockets may get water, but not a lot. Then I just push up on them with a broom to drain them. The good thing is that it should withstand a early snow storm now.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Keep my sanity !


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Taking 2014 off due to a wedding.. Looking forward to a year off actually. Thinking about going to California in October for Halloween Horror Nights. Might also see if I can volunteer as an actor for some local haunt to see that side of things.


----------



## Janice (Oct 16, 2013)

Going to experiment with BlissLights next year. 
Purchased the green via QVC.

Anyone have experience with these?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> My plans for 2014 are to spend about 10 1/2 months trying to decide if I am going smaller, bigger or staying the same. All of which depends on the help. There were six of us this year and I've concluded that that is the minimum number to run the haunt as a walk thru. If I can get a couple more volunteers, I go back to a bigger walkthru, If I get less, I need to get rid of the walkthru and just go with a yard haunt.
> 
> The big project for the year is another horse. I built one for my funeral carriage a year ago that looks like this:
> 
> ...


that looks terrific!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Taking 2014 off due to a wedding.. Looking forward to a year off actually. Thinking about going to California in October for Halloween Horror Nights. Might also see if I can volunteer as an actor for some local haunt to see that side of things.


Some people suffer terrible depression after getting married. I hope you re able to work thru it Monster Squad .....


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Some people suffer terrible depression after getting married. I hope you re able to work thru it Monster Squad .....


How true. That depression has been known to continue for decades.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

LT Scare said:


> You can get pre-wired, 12V LED in various sizes and colors very cheap on ebay. For spotlights I start with large PVC pipe cut down to desired length. Spray inside silver and outside black. Use the smallest, cheapest speaker wire you can find to wire as many lights as you can build to a single Malibu Light transformer and your electric bill will hardly notice your new lighting affects!
> FWIW



Thanks! I really had no idea to even start going about this. Now that I understand, this must be similar to what people are using when they have so many lights all thru their displays!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Having essentially eliminated our walkthrough portion, we are planning to construct an open front 12x12 "room" in our driveway. We'll have an entrance and exit hall, likely built from pallets and corn stalks, like we did this year. The room itself can be any number of scare themes but we're leaning towards a funeral parlor scene with some scares. I'll need to construct 4 more 4x8 wall panels, one of which will have a drop panel scare. We already have most of the props we'll be using. I'm looking forward to a much easier/quicker set-up and tear down, as well as using about half of the lighting and cords we've been used to.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Janice said:


> View attachment 185999
> 
> 
> Going to experiment with BlissLights next year.
> ...



My mom Just purchased these also and had a ton of compliments


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

I can't speak for others but I make all of my own lights. I use MR16 for spot lights and 10MM, 5MM, & 3MM individual bulbs for eyes and various other applications. 

I just searched ebay for "LED 5MM 12V wired red" and found 20 bulbs for $2.69 or ~$.13. Buy 50 and the price goes down to ~$.12 each. Other colors generally cost a little more, but are still very affordable. Red MR16 @ 360 Lumin start at $4.39. 10 MR16 cost $3.69 ea. There are several tutorials on HF that show you ways to make a small spotlight fixture. It's easy, kinda fun, and proves YOU can execute simple electronics safely.

I don't think many (anyone else?) uses a Malibu light transformer for power, but it works well for me. Essentially, I have two wires that wind through the Haunt and get spiced into at the various LED locations. Almost all of the lights you see in the pic below hook up to the transformer by the two wires.


----------



## budeena (Jul 4, 2011)

Due to a death in the family, we did not have a haunt this year. We were 97% done but things stopped on October 14th and my time was spent else where. I am trying to get my spouse to NOT put all the walls back into the storage trailer but move them to the third bay of the garage and use the same layout we started with this year for next year. I am making a Medusa using one of the "tentacle" headbands I saw in the stores this year. I will spray paint the expandable mesh tentacles, glue the ends for the snakes' heads and put very small jewels on the heads for eyes that should glitter in the light. I am going to add several more eye bolts to the FCG armature that I had modified for a flying crank spider a couple of years back. The snakes should be able to give motion to her hair and I am going to run a small air hose to her mouth so she hisses at the ToTs.


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Anybody remember the old "Aurora Monsters" and similar model kits by other makers ?
I have been putting a lot of thought into replicating them in 1/1 scale (full size) for 2104. For example


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Rumsfield said:


> Anybody remember the old "Aurora Monsters" and similar model kits by other makers ?
> I have been putting a lot of thought into replicating them in 1/1 scale (full size) for 2104. For example


What a cool idea!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

I like your idea alot, but you had better include a poster of the front of the model kit for reference. None of the kids today even build today's models (between video games), so they won't get exactly how cool your haunt is. You might want to consider including some character from a current video game (?) to hit a larger TOT target.



Rumsfield said:


> Anybody remember the old "Aurora Monsters" and similar model kits by other makers ?
> I have been putting a lot of thought into replicating them in 1/1 scale (full size) for 2104. For example


----------

